# Leveling the 28RSS



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Should I level the trailer before or after the slides are opened?

I'm checking my clock every 5 minutes to see if its time to leave and start preparing for my trip!!!







This is going to be a long work day!! Unfortunately, I 'm sure the weekend won't have any trouble flying by!!









Thanks as always for your advice!

Jason


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Jason,

I always level the TT then put the slide out. I have the 28 BHS which only has the one side slide. I would also suggest if for some reason you canâ€™t get level, have the rig lean toward the slide. This reduces the chance of leaks. If you lean against the slide it can offset the roof slope and cause water to run back in.








Calvin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Level side to side, then level front to back. Then lower your stabalizers. After that you can deploy your slides. Then go


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

CHOCKS!

Chocks in between leveling and stabalizers to prevent any rolling that can bend your stabs - not the strongest in the world but OK if you take precautions.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, chocks between wheels after leveling and before disconnecting from tow vehicle to keep coach from moving. When I level front to rear, I keep the front up a little to allow for rain, dew or any other condensation to run off the rear .


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What everyone else said. Especially chocks, after side to side leveling.....before disconnecting from TV. The front to back, with a very slight pitch to rear, then stabilizers, then, and only then....slides. On some models, if you deploy your rear slide before your rear stabilers, you might raise the tongue off the ground.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just remember to pull the chocks before pulling out







.

I had my wife pulling the trailer off of the leveling blocks and she wasn't going anywhere, so I told her to give it a little gas and off the blocks she went. When I went around the other side, the trailer had crushed one of my plastic chocks







.

I told her jokingly it was her fault, she just ruined a 4 dollar chock and should pay more attention. She said she was just doing what I asked her to do and that since I was directing the whole operation it was my fault. Fortunately no damage done to the tire, just a flat chock and an ongoing debate over whose fault it was









I level side to side first, chock it, unhook,level front to back, install the jacks and then roll out the slide.

Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright, you guys keep talking about wheel chocks! Any preference? How do I chook the tires if they are up on leveling blocks? Is this why I have seen that accordian looking thing that fits between the two tires?

Somebody let me know!! If I need it, I'll have to go buy them tonight!!

Jason


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> Alright, you guys keep talking about wheel chocks! Any preference? How do I chook the tires if they are up on leveling blocks? Is this why I have seen that accordian looking thing that fits between the two tires?
> 
> Somebody let me know!! If I need it, I'll have to go buy them tonight!!
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have to put both sides of the trailer up on leveling blocks, so chock the side that is on the ground. I picked up the plactic blocks at Wal-Mart, but a wooden block or even a couple big rocks will do in a pinch.

Have Fun. Glenn


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I like the accordian type because they add stability (the tires CAN'T move so any movement back and forth is eliminated). If you elect to get some, I recomend the BAL type as they are wide enough to span the distance between the tires and the cam and scissors type. which won't fit.

Haven't tried the tandem wheel lock type so I can't say.

Check the old Gallery here to see hatcityhosehauler's homemade chocks that are like the tandem wheel lock type.

Lots of options.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jason if you are up on block you can chock the other side firmly and still get chocks on the other side. I use the BAL brand expandable chocks since they also seem to help stabilize my 28' camper as well. The cheaper ones at Camping World don't fit as I recall.










For leveling I use the Lynx Levelers and if I remember to pack it I use the new Stop N' Chock


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

First, don't park anywhere that is so unlevel you have to worry about chocks. Then, chock anyway.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> I like the accordian type because they add stability (the tires CAN'T move so any movement back and forth is eliminated). [snapback]16466[/snapback]​


[snotty kid from the front row raising his hand]
UNLESS a tire loses pressure. . . Best to throw a regular chock underneath at least one wheel if you're on a hill!

Kevin P.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin actually they hold pretty good even when flat. I had a flat here at home and though I wouldn't want to be under it on a hill the whole thing was still pretty firmly wedged in there.


----------

